# My Million Dollar Photo!



## Dean_Gretsch (May 9, 2019)

How do I get in touch with The National Enquirer?


----------



## edsland (May 9, 2019)

Wow, them or National Geographic


----------



## stapo49 (May 9, 2019)

Sorry it will never sell. It's not blurry or indistinguishable enough lol.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff G (May 9, 2019)

Definitely a fake, I hear Bigfoot is hanging out with Elvis these days.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 10, 2019)

Could be real, go for it.............


----------



## Tropicalmemories (May 10, 2019)

Added some post processing to give it the traditional Bigfoot/Loch Ness Monster look .....


----------



## stapo49 (May 10, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Added some post processing to give it the traditional Bigfoot/Loch Ness Monster look .....
> View attachment 172833



Now your talking!


----------

